# ShowSheen for Horses



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is there any reason that using mane and tail horse show sheen on Tally's tail and pantaloons would be bad for him? My niece Gracie was playing around, and happened to spray him. His tail is ultrasilky and tangle free. Is there some reason Show Sheen is bad for dogs or is it okay?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont know if show sheen would be good or bad for the dogs. We use it at shows for Skip. (horse) I do know that Infusium leave in conditioner works well on the dogs for getting tangles etc...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The silicone based products can be drying for a dog's coat and can cause coat breakage if used too often.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> The silicone based products can be drying for a dog's coat and can cause coat breakage if used too often.


I agree! I have used Showsheen for YEARS on horses, and it does really dry their tails! If you are using it and washing out it may not be bad. There is a product called "Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine" we horse people have fallen in love with (I have heard the hand lotion is to die for too, I have not tried it yet). It is not silicone based it actually softens the hair, conditions it, makes it less susceptible to breakage and lasts a lot longer in the tail than Showsheen did. I have not tried it on my dog, I have used human hair conditioner. Don't know why it wouldn't work.

Also intended for horses but humans love it and can be found in most pharmacies is "Mane & Tail" shampoo and conditioner. The conditioner is almost all lanolin, it is awesome. I have used it on my hair. The lanolin is good for the skin too. I have not 'yet' tried that on my Goldens but I may the next time I bathe them at the barn.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Awhile ago I bought "The Original MANE 'n TAIL" moisturizer - texturizer (there are horses on the front of the bottle) I heard that you can use it in the tail and pantaloons of GR' to get mats out. I haven't used it yet because I was nervous it would make Biscuit's fur all greasy. He's got some mats that I need to deal with but I don't want to cut them out. Maybe I'll give this a try and then report my results. BTW....I got mine at the grocery store.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

It works just like a conditioner. I have used it on my hair when I have gone to horse shows and forgotten my conditioner. I actually liked it. 

I know in my horses tail, I can run a wide tooth come right through it. Like a conditioner, you wash, rinse, and Mane & Tail and rinse that out too. Yes the horsies on the bottle that is the stuff! I have seen it at grocery stores too. It's cheaper at grocery or pharmacy stores than it is a a tack shop for horses let me tell you. 

The only reason I use Showsheen any more is if my horse gets his tail caked in mud and I can't wash it (ie too cold like in the winter). I then "wash" it with Showsheen, brush it out, then add cowboy magic. Cowboy Magic is a gel, hard to get on each strand when a tail is caked.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> There is a product called "Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine" we horse people have fallen in love with (I have heard the hand lotion is to die for too, I have not tried it yet). .


I am IN LOVE with Cowboy Magic and BTW the lotion is fab and to die for . Although I have never used it on the dogs but on me, oh yeah and the horses is great. I just LOVE the scent mmmmmm. LOL


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I love Cowboy Magic, too! I use the detangler product before I go into the field for bird work and Quiz practically repels burrs and comes home silky soft! I currently have a bottle of the shampoo and conditioner that I'm using on my dogs. I like that, too.

I've used Mane & Tail on the dogs and on myself in the past and have been happy with it. I've only tried the shampoo and conditioner on their fur and my hair - oh, and I used the hand and nail lotion on my hands and liked it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The Cowboy Magic detanger product works great to work out mats, too. I got that trick from some Aussie friends.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, you all! I am off to buy my first Cowboy Magic this morning. I love this forum.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My daughter has very thick hair. We bought Mane and Tail conditioner years ago, after some local news station did a segment on it's human applications. It's on our grocers shelves still. It has since fallen out of favor for the newest, brightest, most attractive bottle of conditioner. My daughter's always looking for the next "great" conditioner


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks, you all! I am off to buy my first Cowboy Magic this morning. I love this forum.


You will love the way it smells!!


----------

